
VentureBeat: Look at Facebook - ereldon
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/30/look-at-facebook/
======
danielha
A lot of people rolled their eyes when Mark proclaimed that Facebook's mission
was to make the world a more open place. But take a look through Facebook's
API. I've found it more valuable than nearly anything else out there when it
comes to leveraging real identities for your application. If you realize the
potential in that existing community, there's so much that can be done. As
more and more applications extend upon Facebook's platform, Facebook is
accomplishing just what Mark claimed.

~~~
whacked_new
Interesting. If Mark sold to Yahoo, maybe none of this would have happened. By
releasing the API, facebook also de-monopolizes its information. This perhaps
lowers FB's pricetag per user. And perhaps Mark knows this.

------
schoudha
One thing that's not clear to me is if the internet communities still work if
you take away some of the inherent anonymity that's associated with someone's
online persona.

In the extreme case, where every online community is tied to facebook, imagine
being able to click a user name and find out "real' information about a person
and his friends. It might make people less willing to post.

